# Deflating Tubes with Zipp Valve Extenders?



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

I must be trying way too hard but how does one go about deflating a tube that has a Zipp valve extension screwed onto it without completely removing the valve extension?

I want to swap out tires but I don't want to unscrew the valve extension and reapply the teflon tape. There has to be a stupid simply way to do this that I'm just completely overlooking.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

thin allen wrench
flat end of a toothpick
spoke


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*half a spoke*



J Squiggles said:


> I must be trying way too hard but how does one go about deflating a tube that has a Zipp valve extension screwed onto it without completely removing the valve extension?
> 
> I want to swap out tires but I don't want to unscrew the valve extension and reapply the teflon tape. There has to be a stupid simply way to do this that I'm just completely overlooking.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I have had a slow flat out on the road when using valve extenders, but was unable to go ahead and deflate the tube to get it off. Had to scrounge around where I was to stick something in there. So, now I carry a spoke in my tire bag cut just long enough to poke in there and push the valve down.


----------

